# Side swept bangs on curly hair?



## sweetkitty55 (Jun 2, 2006)

I love the look of long, side-swept bangs and I'm contemplating getting them cut at my next hair appointment. The problem is my hair is naturally curly and I only straighten it on the weekends. I was wondering if this style would look hideous when I wear my hair curly especially since my hair is really long. Does anyone else with curly hair wear this style?


----------



## smilingface (Jun 2, 2006)

I have wavy hair and I have bangs (not sideswept though). I usually wear my hair wavy and always straighten my bangs. I think it looks fine. I don't like the way I look without bangs. I am not so sure how it would look it you had tight curls. There are some good pictures on the site beautyriot.com. Check out Nicole Ritchie and Hillary Duff. The have sideswept bangs and wavy/curly hair. Good luck!


----------



## Maude (Jun 2, 2006)

A lot of my friends have curly hair and wear their bangs straight. It's not very long to straighten with a round brush or a flat iron. You could maybe try something that looks a little like Jessica Simpson, with longer layers....

kind of like that :

http://www.couturecandy.com/images/t...mpson-joey.jpg

or

http://z.about.com/d/beauty/1/0/b/G/JessicaSimpson.jpg

Only suggesting though !!!


----------



## Lil_Claude (Jun 2, 2006)

I have curly hair and I think you can make it work somehow, i personally leave it curly and just straighten my bangs, and it looks good.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 3, 2006)

I used to do that when i was in highschool but i got bored and just grew my bangs out but yeah i have curly hair.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 3, 2006)

I know a lot of people that have curly hair &amp; wear the bangs straight.... it looks fine


----------



## ivette (Jun 3, 2006)

i myself have curly hair too, but i usually get bangs. if u r interested in that particular style i would try to find a salon or stylist that specializes in curly hair


----------



## selene (Jun 5, 2006)

I have the curl type of 2A/B, and at my next appt, I plan to do "very long" sideswept bangs. It may end up looking like more of a long angle on the side, but I don't plan to straighten them. I think it will look good, and what convinced me was a girlfriend who gets an angle cut in on the side, and it looks great on her, and she doesn't straighten the bangs, either. If you go too short, I don't know... with curly hair I always think that is a bad idea, usually!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 5, 2006)

hmmmmmm... i have natural wavy (bordering curly) hair and if i don't flat iron it...well, let's just say it's out of control and hideous!


----------



## Luvly (Jun 5, 2006)

i saw a girl w/ curly hair &amp;&amp; she straigthen her bangs and sweep it to the side. her hair was not tight curls tho. it was medium-loose curls.

=]


----------



## sunshiine3xii (Jun 5, 2006)

you migh consider just straightening your bangs and doing a side sweep. it looks cute on some people. look through magazines and pictures before getting it cut to see if their is another style maybe similar to the side sweep that you like better or that might be easier to style.


----------

